# Cherry Wine Recipe?



## klamb (Feb 8, 2007)

I have got a 64 oz. jug of 84 brix cherry juice that I would like to turn into wine. Can anyone help me? I'm looking for specifics, acid? tannin? what additives to use? etc.how much to use? I know that water can be turned to wine, and I was counting on a miracle too, but nope... it's still just juice.


----------



## alley rat (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a garden-variety, somewhat standard recipe for 5 gallons
of cherry, but I would figure out about another forty ounces or so of
juice. Reconstitute some concentrate or something. 10 lbs. sugar.
Two tablespoons of nutrient, but for something like cherry, one big
ole' tablespoon of energizer would be the way to go. Three quarters
teaspoon of pectic enzyme, five tsp. acid blend, five crushed campden
tabs, and about one third teaspoon tannin just to be on the safe side.
Alot of people would argue the tannin isn't neccessary with cherry, but
yours sound kinda sweet, so that amount of tannin shouldn't hurt and
could possibly help. As for yeast, montrachet would be the logical
choice, but I'd probably go with a champagne yeast. Do yourself a
favor and try to round up a little more juice. Maybe someone has sme
frozen cherries in the deep-freeze. Sure, youv'e got plenty of juice
for a three gallon batch, but when it turns out good, you'll wish you
would've made five gallons.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 8, 2007)

klamb said:


> I have got a 64 oz. jug of 84 brix cherry juice that I would like to turn into wine. Can anyone help me? I'm looking for specifics, acid? tannin? what additives to use? etc.  how much to use? I know that water can be turned to wine, and I was counting on a miracle too, but nope... it's still just juice.



Hi klamb....What is the juice like that you got...a concentrate??? At 84 Brix it must be a concentrate...does it have any info on the label as to how to use it...reconsitute, if so to how many gallons, etc...Was it for winemaking or from a grocery store for a drinking juice???

How many gallons of wine were you hoping to make?? Were you wanting a sweet wine, dry red wine, etc.?

I just mixed up a Cherry Wine and pitched the yeast last evening, it is going strong and smells so good...I used some pure juice from the grocery store, added some frozen apple/cherry concentrate and a 500 mil bottle of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate....I am hoping for a dry red/cherry wine....hope it doesn't turn into a sweet cough syrup type wine.

I used some acid blend [1 tsp/gallon], liquid tannin [1/2 tsp/gallon], crushed Campden tablets [1 per gallon] and sugar and water to bring the must to S.G. 1.092...
Waited 24 hours and added Pectin Enzyme [1 tsp/gallon], waited 1 hour...Added, Yeast Nutrient [1 tsp/gallon] Yeast Energizer [1/2 tsp/gallon] and pitched Montrachet Yeast....When I make the next batch I might try a Pasteur Red..seen one report that it was good for Cherry Wine.

Hope yours turns out nice and that you Post your procedure and results....Photos are nice...


----------

